# iOS 11 = Pure Evil



## ZackF (Oct 27, 2017)

Anyone disagree?

-terrible battery life
-mangled my settings, has fetish for forcing my phone onto WIFI
-podcast app crashes all the time, slow to go through my own library let alone search the net
-other things


----------



## jw (Oct 27, 2017)

It's a rough life you lead.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ZackF (Oct 27, 2017)

Joshua said:


> It's a rough life you lead.


A least I shower weekly.


----------



## jw (Oct 27, 2017)

ZackF said:


> A least I shower weekly.


And why do you presume I do not?


----------



## Ed Walsh (Oct 28, 2017)

Joshua said:


> It's a rough life you lead.



My son calls these things, "First world problems."


----------



## SolaScriptura (Oct 28, 2017)

I'm exceptionally irked about what happened to my iPad when I upgraded to iOS 11... I keep my sermon manuscripts in iBooks, and I use my iPad instead of printing out my messages each week. (Years ago I was one who pontificated about the superiority of keeping my manuscript as a printed document, but, it turns out that I was an unwashed Philestine, content with making mud pies in a slum when a holiday at the beach was offered to me... now, my eyes have been opened, and my sermon delivery has been dramatically aided by having my messages on iPad rather than on paper!) 

Anyway, I woke up the morning after the update to iOS 11 and opened iBooks to discover that my entire library of documents I'd added were GONE. Fortunately, I store the documents in Dropbox, so I didn't truly lose all my past sermons, but still - they are GONE from my iPad.


----------



## Andrew P.C. (Oct 28, 2017)

So far I haven’t had any problems except for the battery life. It seems they have been working on 11.1 since the newest updates aren’t helping (11.0.3).

https://www.forbes.com/sites/gordon...e-battery-life-problem-iphone-x/#3ac218ca5d7f


----------



## KGP (Oct 28, 2017)

I was very excited to update so I could use the customizable control center. Love that idea.

But for reasons you all have mentioned i've delayed the update. Hopefully 11.1 is a solid release!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZackF (Oct 28, 2017)

Ed Walsh said:


> My son calls these things, "First world problems."



I hate that smug phrase.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ZackF (Oct 28, 2017)

KGP said:


> But for reasons you all have mentioned i've delayed the update. Hopefully 11.1 is a solid release!



This was the first time I didn't wait at least a week to update. I should have stuck with the plan.


----------



## jw (Oct 28, 2017)

ZackF said:


> I hate that smug phrase.


Zero world problems.


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Oct 28, 2017)

Heh. Real men use a computer OS that lets you hack its registry settings to no end.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Herald (Oct 28, 2017)

The battery life issue may have something to do with indexing after the update. If you use Logos you know what I'm talking about. After Logos updates, it indexes all the files. It can take hours to index. It's the same with some iOS updates. In the case of iOS 11 there are reports that indexing is taking days. I read an article on CNET that says battery life may return to normal after indexing. My iPhone 6 Plus hasn't experienced any additional battery drain since updating. 

Oh, and Joshua got a little defensive there on the shower thing. I wonder why?


----------



## jw (Oct 28, 2017)

No defense here. Just wondering about the comparison.


----------



## Cymro (Nov 1, 2017)

I wonder if someone can help? My iPad is malfunctioning, and every now and then repeats a line of a sermon or a programme three times. This is a daily occurrence. I don’t know whether this occurred before or after recently upgrading to iOS 11.


----------

